# January 28th Flounder Recon Trip



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Saw some undersized flounder and stabbed two legal ones. Water was muddy or probably would have seen several more. It was good to be back out on the water....:thumbsup:


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

What area are you in, just curious since I have always had the impression that the flounder were gone this time of year...


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

North side of Dauphin Island. My Minn Kota broke after a couple hrs and it was a short trip. Minn Kota has failed me twice now. New 101 Riptide....should have kept the old one.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Did it look like someone ran over them with a Steam roller?

Not much meat on fish right now. Hardly worth the trouble.


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

not much meat ? ill take those two size flounder anyday!!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

WTG Overkill on thE First fish of the year.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

If I could only figure out how to mount the lights....


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Ah yeah, they don't look like that. And some fresh mullet too!


----------

